# Example of Controlled Information



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been goofing around on the internet while leaving the idiot box on Faux News, today.

Faux News mentioned how fragile nerves reacted to firecrackers, but they didn't mention who set off the firecrackers or why.

Here on PF, we report, you decide:

Far-right demonstrators in Paris storm candlelit vigil being held for victims | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its about time people in Europe called for the expulsion of islamists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Its about time people in Europe called for the expulsion of islamists.


I agree, as so should we.

What do they do with their second, third and fourth generation Muslims in France? Remember, France has a very large Muslim population living in government housing and on the government dime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I agree, as so should we.
> 
> What do they do with their second, third and fourth generation Muslims in France? Remember, France has a very large Muslim population living in government housing and on the government dime.


I know a guy who knows some guys...

Seriously, they need to Export them. It can be done.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I know a guy who knows some guys...
> 
> Seriously, they need to Export them. It can be done.


Where do you export people who were born in that country. See the problem?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This has all happened in Europe before. Parts of Spain were conquered militarily by the muslims from the 700's to the 1400’s. The only way it was stopped was to kill them. God help us.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Kind of wonder if any of these 4th generation Muslims or any Muslims for that matter were at the candle light vigil for the victims? Haven't seen anything in the news about the Muslim community condemning the attack or pledging support for the victims.

The whole thing is disgusting to me. And to think that same situation could be just as easily playing out here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I agree, as so should we.
> 
> What do they do with their second, third and fourth generation Muslims in France? Remember, France has a very large Muslim population living in government housing and on the government dime.


Its not gonna happen boys. Buy ammo and prepare, don't wait on your politicians, they are bought.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

France should be bombing ISIS in France as well as bombing them in Syria!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> i know a guy who knows some guys...
> 
> Seriously, they need to export them. It can be done.


Look to Germany, 1933 to 1945, they had shipped and let out plenty prior to 40, the problem is they then went nuts.

Destroy the musks',(my spelling)natural born, give them the choice, disavow allahole or leave.

Un-american?? So what, neither are they.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As Socom42 put it, leave to another nation that will allow you to create your Islamic utopia or renounce Islam. Close the Mosques. Brings back ugly connotations of the holocaust but lets be clear, the end result of allowing the status quo or even stopping immigration and allowing muslims to out breed you will result in your own destruction. That is each nations choice. What do you want to be because Islam will not coexist with other religions or governments. Personally I think the French will allow the staus quo and not stop immigration, sowing the seeds of their own destruction as a culture and a people.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

While I agree with the idea of throwing them out it is to little to late for europe to even think about doing that that much less trying. As far as the US is concerned, it's probably to late here also, to many bleeding hearts think they have the right to come here and demand they're rights as peace loving mooslims. They only do those bad things because we give them no choice. I think the choice should be change your ways or die! Same for our politicians, change or pay the price.


----------

